# Impact of using tablet computers to teach preschool children to write



## Spartrekus (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello,

In Finland, there is low-tech education. Interesting example.

I would like to ask your opinion about the impact of using tablet computers to teach preschool children to write ?

There is paper here:








						Using tablet computers to teach preschool children to write letters: Exploring the impact of extrinsic and intrinsic feedback
					

With the increasing popularity of touchscreen devices, using technology to support young children's learning has become more accessible. However, give…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				






> *Highlights*
> • Immediate feedback provided by an iPad did not improve learning to write.
> • Haptic feedback (via a finger on the iPad) was conducive to learning how to write.
> • Preschoolers benefited more from using a finger than a stylus.
> • Tablet computers appear to hold promise for teaching young children how to write.





> *Abstract*
> With the increasing popularity of touchscreen devices, using technology to support young children's learning has become more accessible. However, given the relative novelty of tablet computers, the research regarding their effectiveness in education is limited. The current study extends findings of current research demonstrating that tablet computers helped students improve writing, reading, and math abilities of elementary students by examining how tablet computers could support the development of preschool children's writing ability. We explored the effects of two types of feedback afforded by tablet computers: concurrent, extrinsic feedback (i.e., feedback provided by a tablet computer as soon as an error was made) and intrinsic feedback (i.e., naturally occurring sensory information resulting from practicing writing with one's finger). Preschool children (ages 41–65 months) learned to write eight uppercase letters in small groups three times a week for eight weeks in one of three ways: paper and pencil, tablet computer and finger, or tablet computer and stylus. The number of letters correctly written on a paper-and-pencil posttest depended on the instructional condition. Those who practiced writing with a stylus on a tablet computer wrote a similar number of letters correctly at posttest as those who practiced using paper and pencil. This result suggests that concurrent, extrinsic feedback did not provide an additional benefit over the visual feedback in this context. More interestingly, those who practiced writing with their finger on a tablet computer wrote more letters correctly at posttest than those who practiced using a stylus on a tablet computer. This finding indicates that an enhanced tactile experience was more beneficial for learning to write on a tablet computer than increasing the similarity between the practice tasks and the transfer task. However, whether the use of tablet computers is superior to practicing with one's finger on paper worksheets remains an open question. Several future directions are offered.



more:








						The impact of digital devices vs. Pen(cil) and paper on primary school students' writing skills – A research review
					

In the light of the continuing digital revolution in education and learning in general, and in literacy instruction in particular, the purpose of this…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				












						The effect of pen and paper or tablet computer on early writing – A pilot study
					

One consequence of the ongoing controversy on the implementation of digital tools in early writing instruction is a need to investigate the effect of …




					www.sciencedirect.com
				












						Using tablets and apps to enhance emergent literacy skills in young children
					

Touch screen tablets (e.g., iPads) are being increasingly used by young children due to their stimulating multimodal features and intuitive touch-base…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				












						Home learning environment and development of child competencies from kindergarten until the end of elementary school
					

Literacy and mathematical competencies are essential for a successful school career and precursors of these abilities develop in kindergarten. In addi…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




Best regards


----------



## Birdy (Jun 8, 2019)

That's not low-tech. Considering the process through we manufacture pen & paper, that's not low-tech either.
As for the impact of schools using tablets to teach children to write, I would refuse to have my children going to such schools.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

It is important to write, in order to learn some mathematics. So, in other words, pen and paper.



Birdy said:


> That's not low-tech. Considering the process through we manufacture pen & paper, that's not low-tech either.
> As for the impact of schools using tablets to teach children to write, I would refuse to have my children going to such schools.


Why?


----------



## Birdy (Jun 8, 2019)

Why what?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

Birdy said:


> Why what?



you wrote "....tablets to teach children to write, I would refuse to have my children going to such schools."
why would you refuse your children going to such schools?

With best regards, SP.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 8, 2019)

Children need to learn writing with peace of paper and a pencil. The same mathematic - first they need to know to solve equattions with brain and than use computers.
I will never send children to such schools.
Also "smart" phones are not for children IMO.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

fernandel said:


> Children need to learn writing with peace of paper and a pencil. The same mathematic - first they need to know to solve equations with brain and than use computers.
> I will never send children to such schools.
> Also "smart" phones are not for children IMO.



I am not so sure, because today schools replace the laboratories with software usage. They do not calculate like before during the labs, like the old school practice, but they have 15 Units of laboratories, which include learning how to use Wolfram Mathematica and to solve problems. Therefore the use of pen and paper is really so much a process very common to learn. Definitely, you can learn with reading only. Maths or sciences are evolving maybe. They can also learn Microsoft Office, especially Excel but also Word. Which is actually good, because after, they will use these sofwares in professional life. Maybe it differs in US or the education looks different.

With best regards, SP.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 8, 2019)

We've seen similar discussions when pocket calculators became mainstream (which is long ago). Teachers observed that children who used a calculator for everything didn't develop any sense of plausibility, because they didn't associate meaning with the result. Their result might be off by a factor of 100 without them getting suspicious in any way, they completely lacked any "feeling" for the numbers.

So, this isn't about mathematics, it's about the fact that you can't "learn" mathematics without learning to calculate yourself. Don't do the second step before taking the first. Children have to start with pen and paper, learn the same old calculation algorithms we learned back then, there's no shortcut possible, so please don't even try.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

Zirias said:


> We've seen similar discussions when pocket calculators became mainstream (which is long ago). Teachers observed that children who used a calculator for everything didn't develop any sense of plausibility, because they didn't associate meaning with the result. Their result might be off by a factor of 100 without them getting suspicious in any way, they completely lacked any "feeling" for the numbers.
> 
> So, this isn't about mathematics, it's about the fact that you can't "learn" mathematics without learning to calculate yourself. Don't do the second step before taking the first. Children have to start with pen and paper, learn the same old calculation algorithms we learned back then, there's no shortcut possible, so please don't even try.



There are different areas, maybe they *skip* usage of number, and this time "saving" (well or really saving?hm) is dedicated to practice symbolic usage.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 8, 2019)

See here and here.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

fernandel said:


> Children need to learn writing with peace of paper and a pencil. The same mathematic - first they need to know to solve equattions with brain and than use computers.
> I will never send children to such schools.
> Also "smart" phones are not for children IMO.



Well, it will be difficult to find schools like that in the future...


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 8, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Well, it will be difficult to find schools like that in the future...


Probably not so much. I only see the situation in germany of course, and what I see is

schools unfortunately try a lot of new concepts, but
results are monitored (a bit slowly) as well, and particularly bad decisions are indeed rolled back later.
As far as anything related to computer technology is involved, I'm sure it *must* be covered in schools, but not too early and in a productive context. I don't expect to ever see a school trying to teach the very basics of calculating with digital devices -- this will just not work.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 8, 2019)

Zirias said:


> Probably not so much. I only see the situation in germany of course, and what I see is
> 
> schools unfortunately try a lot of new concepts, but
> results are monitored (a bit slowly) as well, and particularly bad decisions are indeed rolled back later.
> As far as anything related to computer technology is involved, I'm sure it *must* be covered in schools, but not too early and in a productive context. I don't expect to ever see a school trying to teach the very basics of calculating with digital devices -- this will just not work.



I believe that Germany is a different case, they can change or drop it, over the next day for political reasons and lobbying.
Look Finland or best universities in EU or in US, no tech.
Look Spain, France, Italy,... usage of tech for kids at school. Actually most of them.

Maybe it has something to do with *free* apple and microsoft gifts or offers to schools.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 8, 2019)

Zirias said:


> We've seen similar discussions when pocket calculators became mainstream (which is long ago). Teachers observed that children who used a calculator for everything didn't develop any sense of plausibility, because they didn't associate meaning with the result. Their result might be off by a factor of 100 without them getting suspicious in any way, they completely lacked any "feeling" for the numbers.
> 
> So, this isn't about mathematics, it's about the fact that you can't "learn" mathematics without learning to calculate yourself. Don't do the second step before taking the first. Children have to start with pen and paper, learn the same old calculation algorithms we learned back then, there's no shortcut possible, so please don't even try.


100% agree.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 8, 2019)

Paper is indeed an advanced technology. I say that as someone with a great interest in paper history, paper machines, and an understanding of the fundamental importance of all fiber to human advancement. Paper can however be produced in a simple way, but only with a lot of effort and a level of skill not easily acquired by most people.

The thing is that we use the word "tech" nowadays in a way that appears to me to be an often deliberate attempt to dull and narrow the minds of consumers so that they will no longer understand what technology _really_ is. I believe there is a movement to cover up technical reality and influence people so that they will no longer know where milk comes from or how to make a screw cutting lathe at home. The end result is that most people believe that technology is something you have to buy. Actually, the original large scale technology that started it all off is farming and that is one of the main source of weather effects that came to be a problem - as we're seeing now. Land use for farming is probably not something the earth can sustain, and tablet computers can never be supplied to everybody on this earth. 

My personal opinion is that the instigators of this "tablets in schools concept" are immature and misguided.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 8, 2019)

OJ said:


> the minds of consumers so that they will no longer understand what technology _really_ is


At my restaurants, when someone would ask about the bread, I would say we used flour technology to create it. And our cookies had sugar technology.


----------

